

The Beauty of Lisp-1 - mdasen
http://www.lispcast.com/lisp1.html

======
scott_s
On the mechanics of the post itself: I like putting the footnotes off to the
side of the body. The alternative - using hyperlinks to jump back and forth
from the location tot he end - is more intrusive.

~~~
whacked_new
Concur.

I think footnotes are an artifact of dead tree printing; that it has been
translated directly to interactive media is ludicrous. I predict its
extinction, but the wait is very surprising.

~~~
palish
If only there were an easy, standard way to pop up a temporary "tooltip
window" within a page. At that point, clicking on a footnote would pop up the
actual footnote, rather than scrolling the browser to the bottom of the page.

(Putting footnotes within the page itself causes the page to be wider, which
could potentially make the article harder to read on mobile devices. But at
this point, a Javascript "popup window" solution would probably be worse.)

~~~
dimitar
<abbr title="it is usually used for abbreviations, but why not?">abbr
tag</abbr>

------
whacked_new
Aside:

The beauty of that logo!

Clojure's logo is beautiful too.

~~~
jimbokun
Didn't pay close attention at first, but the kanji brush-stroked lambda
certainly says "Zen of Lisp."

------
critic
People prefer arrays to singly-linked lists. Python gets it (but doesn't get
many other things Lisp gets)

~~~
jimbokun
One of the advances of Clojure over other Lisps, is that vectors and maps are
just as well supported as lists. They have their own reader syntax (using []
and {} as delimiters, respectively), and all three implement the Collection
interface, which means a lot of Clojure functions work equally well on all
three. There is also syntax for destructuring. And the use of vectors in
places where destructuring is possible (like function arguments and let
bindings) makes it easier to identify code structure at a glance (a complaint
against other Lisps).

~~~
anamax
Common lisp sequence functions work on lists, vectors (including those
specialized for bits, bytes, etc), and strings.

~~~
GeoJawDguJin
Some of them do. There are lots of redundant functions in CL, for reasons of
backwards compatibility.

~~~
anamax
All of the sequence functions and special forms work on all of the sequence
types.

The "redundancy" is that there are also functions/forms that work on specific
sequence types. It would be surprising if there weren't because if two data
types have exactly the same set of operations, one of them may be unnecessary.

